# Westgate Lakes Unit Location



## EdL (Apr 2, 2008)

We have exchanged into Westgate Lakes and are wondering where exactly on the property unit S3BLK is?  Are there any buildings that are better located than others (newly refurbished, away from the pool, & quieter), we are not traveling with kids.


Thanks,

EdL


----------



## davesdog (Apr 2, 2008)

That doesn't match any of the buildings.  I'd say this is just a unit type.


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Best view? A different resort.*

Basically you can get the midrise, dark building looking at the next midrise, dark building OR maybe over looking the parking lot (you see a lot of that as you hike back to your unit) and I-4 or maybe you'd like the dark midrise overlooking the next dark midrise but with a tiny pool area in between?  In any case unplug your phone, sign up for but do not attend the "maintenance" meeting or any other slightly disguised sales torture and try to enjoy a very middling resort with horrible management and sales pressure.


----------



## BevL (Apr 2, 2008)

timeos2 said:


> Basically you can get the midrise, dark building looking at the next midrise, dark building OR maybe over looking the parking lot (you see a lot of that as you hike back to your unit) and I-4 or maybe you'd like the dark midrise overlooking the next dark midrise but with a tiny pool area in between?  In any case unplug your phone, sign up for but do not attend the "maintenance" meeting or any other slightly disguised sales torture and try to enjoy a very middling resort with horrible management and sales pressure.



Not a fan, John?

Actually Westgate Lakes was our first timeshare experience.  The units themselves are very nice and we thought we'd died and gone to heaven, however, the development itself is a bit on the drab side - no real greenery or anything.  And yes, avoid the sales people.

Sorry I can 't give you any info on unit location.


----------



## JLB (Apr 2, 2008)

Maybe it's near the spa.

Oh yeah, that's right, there isn't a spa any more.   

http://www.cfnews13.com/News/Local/2008/2/20/former_employee_wins_sexual_harassment_lawsuit.html


----------



## frenchieinme (Apr 2, 2008)

*No such unit number...*



EdL said:


> We have exchanged into Westgate Lakes and are wondering where exactly on the property unit S3BLK is?  Are there any buildings that are better located than others (newly refurbished, away from the pool, & quieter), we are not traveling with kids.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



With whom did you exchange?  II, SFX, etc...  When exchanging a specific unit number is never assigned until you get there.  The only ones to get a specific unit assigned before hand are fixed week owners.

You will get your unit assigned to you upon arrival.  I did an internal Westgate Lakes exchange this winter and I did not know what unit I would be assigned until I got there.

All A units are 2BR units and the floor plan is all the same.  All B & C units basically have the same floor plans with a little quirk here and there.  The new 300 and 200 bldgs have different floor plans however.

If you want specifics, email me and I will get you to go to my webpage where you can view the specific different A, B and C floor plans.

frenchieinme


----------



## EdL (Apr 3, 2008)

JLB said:


> Maybe it's near the spa.
> 
> Oh yeah, that's right, there isn't a spa any more.
> 
> http://www.cfnews13.com/News/Local/2008/2/20/former_employee_wins_sexual_harassment_lawsuit.html



JLB, 

Is this the spa? 

http://www.westgateresorts.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=resort_detail.show_resort_amenity&RESORTID=WESTGATE%5FLAKES&AMENITYID=5


----------



## EdL (Apr 3, 2008)

We've got 15+ years of timesharing under our belts, there won't be any sales presentations on this trip.

EdL


----------



## JLB (Apr 3, 2008)

How big's your belt?  Under ours we have 20 years of TSing and 100+ exchanges.

We toured WG the first week, our second tour way back when, and again Christmas, 2006, cuz I was really hungry for their buffet and we had a day to kill before our fam arrived.   

The offer was the same, buy an EOY, only now it was so we could get II Getaways to Disney whenever we want.   

Oh yeah, they bragged up RCI 20 years years ago and had a hard time holding in their contempt now.

Seriously, after we answered their survey questions honestly, the guy said, we really can't improve on what you're doing now . . . except for all those Getaways to Disney, of course.

We were in and out in about four hours, 45 minutes of which our weasel spent in the parking lot smoking cigarettes, while we just sat there, serving our sentence.  Really!

I had this ornery notion to go over into the VIP area and get a custom-made breakfast.   




EdL said:


> We've got 15+ years of timesharing under our belts, there won't be any sales presentations on this trip.
> 
> EdL


----------



## JLB (Apr 3, 2008)

From that link:

"Boasting a *full menu* of rejuvenating spa treatments and salon services"

Watch out for that _full menu_!!!   



EdL said:


> JLB,
> 
> Is this the spa?
> 
> http://www.westgateresorts.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=resort_detail.show_resort_amenity&RESORTID=WESTGATE%5FLAKES&AMENITYID=5


----------



## wcfr1 (Apr 3, 2008)

EdL said:


> We have exchanged into Westgate Lakes and are wondering where exactly on the property unit S3BLK is?  Are there any buildings that are better located than others (newly refurbished, away from the pool, & quieter), we are not traveling with kids.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...



This is a generic term used by Interval on their Westgate Lakes exchanges. They no longer list the actual unit exchanged into. I am sure a lot of people who have exchanged in here have gotten the same unit number.

So, when you check in ask for a unit overlooking the lake so you can see the nightly Disney/EPCOT fireworks show. Buildings 500, 1700, 2600 or 2500 are good ones for this. 600 and 700 are too close to I-4 for us. 



Enjoy.


----------



## Jollyhols (Apr 4, 2008)

I own a unit on the top floor of the 2400 building and that had a great view directly over the lake and we can see the fireworks.

It is also a fairly quiet block (i.e. neighbours not usually noisy and no swimming pool or car noise).


----------



## bonniedwan (Apr 4, 2008)

I cannot remember what building we were in, but we had a wonderful view overlooking the pool area. Don't let the negative people get you down! We really enjoyed our stay at this resort. Oh & yes, we were able to see fireworks from our balcony as well! 

Have a great time!! :whoopie: 

Bonnie Johnston


----------



## JLB (Apr 4, 2008)

Hey!!!  I resemeble that!!!  :hysterical: 

FWIW, does it occur that labeling _informative_ people negative is negative???   

Besides, as I said elsewhere, I am a* positive* person.  I am *posititive* that things are mess at WG. 

But, yes, y'all go and have fun.    As long as you don't feel victimized, there's no need to be dragged down by those who have been.     



bonniedwan said:


> Don't let the negative people get you down!


----------



## EdL (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks wcfri & jollyhols on the bldg recommendations.

JLB - Sounds like you (and a few other Tuggers) have had one of those unhappy emotional events at Westgate that has left you scarred.   

EdL


----------



## timeos2 (Apr 5, 2008)

*Can you use a glove in the rooms? You should.  The good Doctor does*



EdL said:


> Thanks wcfri & jollyhols on the bldg recommendations.
> 
> JLB - Sounds like you (and a few other Tuggers) have had one of those unhappy emotional events at Westgate that has left you scarred.
> 
> EdL



Nah - I LOVE Wastegates.  As long as I don't expect much in the way of accommodation's. If I am able to avoid the weasels. And if there is nothing else available a Wastegate can be almost acceptable. Think of it as an annual rectal exam.  Not pleasant, but you need to do it. Staying at a Wastegate is about the same. You may not enjoy it, you may leave with a sore rear end but if you survive and hear good news (no fees at check out- remember to remove the $5 "donation" to the Kings charity unless you like giving him deductions OR, at the Dr, that you're good for another year) you somehow feel satisfied that you did OK.  To be fair - the rectal may be a little better experience but you get the drift.  Even unpleasantness seems OK when its over.


----------

